# Ibsp



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone hitting the Island Beach yet and if so any luck, was down there this past week and could not get anything legal, not that it matters I "mostly" put them all back unless I am going to eat them asap or a super striper comes in my way.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I was in Ocean grove and landed a few shorts. Nailed a fluke too.


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome, what were the bait of choice for both or is that a secret which I can respect that as a fellow fisherman.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Sand worms and clams


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool, I'm a big fan of the sandworms, good luck down there!


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Ocean Grove is about 15 miles north of IBSP.

I hit that area alot too.


----------

